# Case law applicable to civilian HRD handlers



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Wendell Nope Expert Witness Cases & Rulings


Especially read the US VS Clarkson case with regard to certification


----------



## >DRIVEN< (Apr 2, 2012)

Good read, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

The named "defense expert" is a one-trick pony. I would suggest anyone that is involved in a suppression hearing or trial where the defense expert (I refuse to use the morons name) contact Mr. Nope or at least visit his site. 

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

If you are talking about he we shall not name we have been dealing with him for years.fleck has info as well.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, I know. He's just the latest of defense prostitutes. He's still just a one-trick pony. You are correct, Fleck has a lot of info on him as well. 

DFrost


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow those approaches are like a circus slideshow. A good listing of various tricks of the trade.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Oh yes.they throw out anything and see if anything sticks


----------

